

Announcing the Rally Against Mass Surveillance - kunai
https://rally.stopwatching.us/announcing-the-rally-against-mass-surveillance/

======
skidoo
The persons with the power and authority to enact change are precisely the
ones who would lose power and authority in the doing. So it will not happen,
not by working within the system. Rallies and petitions and the like are
wholly useless.

